# Adventures In Sensiland



## Stoney Bud (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok, here&#8217;s the rules to Sensiland.

1.Your character is your member name. (Please turn off your signature)

2.All additions to the story must be no longer than 200 keystrokes. This does not count the spaces between words. Just the letters or number or whatever keystrokes you type. Yes, a comma, a dot, they count. A quick way of doing this is to type it in MS Word, highlight the words and click TOOLS &#8211; WORD COUNT. It gives you the count for &#8220;Characters (No spaces).

3.You have to type a real sentence. Nothing like &#8220;I, well, didn&#8217;t back to home&#8221; Unless your character is wasted.

4.YOU develop your character. If you keep your character being the same, it&#8217;ll make the story go smoother.

5.Everything takes place in Sensiland. No traveling.

6.Magic exists

7.You can&#8217;t have two posts together. Someone else has to post between your posts.

8.7 rules are enough.

Example:

Stoney Bud is walking into town from his shack in the hills. A small green man stares at him as he passes him on the path.

That&#8217;s 97 characters long. The next person could say:

Stoney snatched the little fellow by the jacket. The green man suddenly grew to 30 feet in height, leaned over and said

That&#8217;s 98 characters long.

If while you&#8217;re typing, someone else beats you to the post, just delete yours and try again. Let&#8217;s make it flow.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 9, 2006)

Stoney Bud is walking into town from his shack in the hills. A small green man stares at him as he passes him on the path.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 9, 2006)

The green man asks, "Hey Bud, I'm from out of town. I seek Rev Willis. I met him while doing some interplanetary travel.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 9, 2006)

Stoney Bud replies, "Standup fellow, that Reverend. He runs the head shop on Bong Street, with his buddy, DopeDoctor.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Along comes FaTal1 with a blunt in his mouth and says "anyone wanna hit this blunt?"


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 9, 2006)

The small green man grabs the blunt, produces a bong from his jacket, and packs the blunt into the bowl.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 9, 2006)

RW DD and FT join in and all get high! Sleep comes to all and the roots of a nearby tree start moving fast, towards the group.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 9, 2006)

Stoney appears suddenly, waves his magic Weedeater and kicks it in its root balls. The dopers are safe for now.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 9, 2006)

Rev W gives the tree its last rites and the group sits down for a meal of magic mushrooms with a niceWhite Widow salad.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 10, 2006)

When the meal is complete, the waiter brings hot coffee to the group. They smoke the salad and talk about ...


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 10, 2006)

then drfting07 comes around the bend, bearing many treats. But what catches the groups eye is the giant cola that they can smell clear across the land. "It's White Skunk" and he procedes to give each a nug to sample. "Mind if I tag along?"


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 11, 2006)

drfting07's nugs are added to the salad and more bongs are produced. Stoney tells the group he just upped the character count to 200 cause 100 was too hard to stay under and they all leaped for joy.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 11, 2006)

The green man suddenly reappears in the center of the table. He snaps his fingers for everyones attention and says, "We must prepare for our sojourn tomorrow. Pack your bags tonight for our long journey to..."


----------



## bmello (Jul 11, 2006)

passage to Bancock by way of the Thailand Express.  Our first stop is Bogota To check Colombian fields.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 11, 2006)

My merry mello friend has forgotten that no one can leave sensiland. The magic will end if you try. Columbia isnt possible but sensiland got it's name from the fields outside of town. Let's all go get a few pounds of weed and make something like


----------



## bmello (Jul 11, 2006)

Peace with all the land and people so we never want to leave and not get confused when others entice you to leave this wonderous land.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 11, 2006)

Meanwhile, On the dark side of Sensiland *EVIL* Dr.GreenThumb is trying to perfect his THC neutralizing potion...


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 11, 2006)

Rev tells the travelers, "We've got to stop this crazy sumbitch or he'll neutralize our THC. We must neutralize his gonads. Once we do that, he'll submit to our will. Agent Beatrice Mello from our Bangkok division is the officer in charge.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr. Greenthumb learns of this plot and calls in his "EVIL sidekick" Mutt (Kato's evil twin brother  ). To go head to head with the formidable Agent Beatrice Mello.


----------



## bmello (Jul 12, 2006)

B. Mello uses the red bong to alarm her agents of the situation.  After the red bong mtg., B. Mello has assigned a team of assassins who will go in and destroy any plans Dr. Grn. has to neutralize THC.  Rev has been assigned leader of the assassins.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 12, 2006)

meanwhile..in the underground lab of *Dr. Greenthumb* Mutt is making the connections to the sinister Anti-THC bong missle. which is located in the trunk of the "moldy-bud mobile" Mutt asks "is it the green to the red or the other way around?"


----------



## bmello (Jul 12, 2006)

BUT, Mr. Green Thumb doesn't know that there is a double agent in his clan that will do anything to thwart Mr. Green Thumb's plan.  The double agent's identity is only known to...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 12, 2006)

the Weed God and himself and the Weed God ain't talking. Stoney Bud decides to do the most logical thing and he sits on a rock to think while he smokes a huge bowl of TBG's Papaya nugs. Ole GT and Stoney go back a long way. Back to the time they went to


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 14, 2006)

Kansas City to eat BBQ at the world-famous Arthur Bryants. They had a tremendous case of the screamin' psychedelic munchies as they gnawed their way through 4 slabs of beef ribs each! Stoney, who could barely move, said....


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 14, 2006)

"This beef is freakin awesome dude! Pass the bong."  But then Stoney and TBG realized that they were never in Kansas city, because they couldn't travel.  They were acually eating candy at the local convenience store, owned by....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 16, 2006)

A squat, very ugly, wart covered dwarf with an exceptionally long nose that looked like anything but a nose!! Stoney knew him well and had heard the stories about how he had saved Sensiland with his magic. A dragon had once plagued Sensiland.


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 17, 2006)

The dragon regularly ate people from Sensiland. As the population dwindled, the townspeople turned to the magic dwarf for help. He called his friend Jackie Paper and his magic dragon Puff. The three made plans to get rid of the evil dragon.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 17, 2006)

drfting07 realized he hadnt said anything for a good 5 hours because his own bud sent him in his own world and had been walkin around with the group all day. "anyone got some gurb?"


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 22, 2006)

"Now is not the time to worry about gurb, drfting07, we'll get some later.  Right now we have a giant-ass dragon to fight."  DopeDoctor said.


----------



## NHP21333 (Jul 22, 2006)

Little did they know that NHP was starting a smoking circle on the other side of town.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2006)

Stoney thought to himself; "..A bunch of stoners against one mean ass dragon. Oh crap! We're toast!" Pass that bong over DopeDoctor! If we plan and work together, we can kick this dragons ass Doc! But how? What can we use as weapons to kill it?


----------



## NHP21333 (Jul 22, 2006)

Just then Stoneys magic bong started floating and they all could see NHP. He told stoney that the dragon might be High and have the munchies.


----------



## Insane (Jul 22, 2006)

Just as Stoney Bud is pondering this, a deranged retired professional wrestler comes running by, screaming wildly. He stops for a moment to examine the group, and then continues his ranting rampage. From then on he is known only as Insane


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2006)

After that Insane guy ran by, Stoney looked into the sky. A huge, winged, fire breathing Dragon was bearing down on the group from several thousand feet in the air above Sensiland.  A nearby cave seemed like the only place of immediate safety.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 22, 2006)

Meanwhile deep in the underground lab of Dr. Greenthumb.
Mutt got the wires mixed up. Then the strangest thing happened. He applied power and zap. His THC receptors grew 3 sizes bigger. All of a sudden..


----------



## Insane (Jul 22, 2006)

That Insane guy looked up into the sky and noticed that there was a huge dragon, and it looked hungry. His demented screams stopped abruptly Holy Crap..., he grabs a steel-folding chair and hides in the cave. His demented cries continue.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb and his THC neutralizing potion are suddenly far from Stoneys mind as the Dragon landed and snorted its way to the entrance of the cave. Luckily, the entrance was much too little for it to enter. Fire spewed from its nostrils.


----------



## Insane (Jul 22, 2006)

When suddenly from out of no where, that Insane screaming guy came running out of the shadows of the cave, wielding his magic steel chair and shouting incoherently as he charged the dragon, but when he got close


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 23, 2006)

the Dragon stepped up in Insane's face and *****-slapped him. The dragon then took the magic steel chair and crumpled it in his mighty jaws and spit it at the feet of Insane. "Next time, that'll be your nads!" he roared.


----------



## Insane (Jul 23, 2006)

Startled by the breaking of his magic steel chair, and fearful for his nads, Insane decides the best course of action is to run. He retreats back into the cave, looking for another way out, and just as he slips away into the shadows


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2006)

his wild frantic cries and speedy exit into the rear of the cave caused him to collide with Stoney. Reaching to the wall to catch himself Stoney discovered a well hidden doorway in the cave wall. As he peered closely, the door suddenly opened.


----------



## Insane (Jul 23, 2006)

Upon colliding with Stoney, that Insane guy seemed confused, so he sputtered out a bunch of incoherent gibberish that could've been an apology, but before Stoney could respond he darted into the secret doorway and disappeared from sight


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2006)

Stoney quickly ran into the dimly lit room only to see the largest pile of MJ hed ever seen in one place. Insane was rolling around in it, cackling wildly and tossing foot long buds into the air. Well it looks like youve found someones stash!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2006)

"Owww!" said drfting07, he turned around to see


----------



## NHP21333 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just then NHP walked in the room, and told Insane the stash was his if he could bring back the golden bing that was somewhere in Sensiland.....He stood and waited for an answer...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 24, 2006)

Insane said The stash isnt yours to give, and I dont know what a bing is anyway! I think weve discovered the weed that Dr Greenthumb uses for testing his attempts at making a THC neutralizing potion. If we take it with us we can stay high and


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2006)

*go visit The Grunt's in New York. They are two of the highest mofo's you will ever come across in your lifetime and they have*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 24, 2006)

Stoney laughed and said Dude., what part of Sensiland is this New York place? They sound like the guys who have that big shop that makes all the grow room cabinets downtown on Sensilands Main Street. Those guys use the weed swap payment plan.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 24, 2006)

Mutt awoke after being zapped. Everything felt strange. His THC receptors firing looking for any remote THC in the system. The craving was to great for him to ignore, He ran out of the lab in search for the famed WW grown by the Grunts.


----------



## Insane (Jul 25, 2006)

Insane realized that he had been rolling in this huge pile of weed for a long time, and Stoney Bud managed to find a hidden passageway out of this stash room. Reluctant to leave, but eager to continue the journey, they smoke up and carry on.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 26, 2006)

Stoney and Insane slowly walked until they reached an intricately carved wooden door. Stoney opened it and a guy in what appeared to be a robotic chair with spider like legs was looking at them. Im Bro Grunt, and just who the hell are you guys?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 28, 2006)

*Before you can enter the great Grunt domain you must smoke 20 consecutive bong hits of the magical Grunt White Widow. Grunt hands the bong to Stoney bud and watches as he does all 20 bongs, Insane then followed. A new door then appeared.....*


----------



## Spider (Jul 29, 2006)

On the other side of the door there was a Spider.  No I mean there was Spider.  "Hi guys.  Um anyone got a light?"


----------

